

Cobblestones, Setts and Cubes: An Introduction - mhb
http://www.pavingexpert.com/setts01.htm

======
davidw
Now _these_ are cobbles: [http://www.be-celt.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/10/paris-roub...](http://www.be-celt.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/10/paris-roubaix-sean-610x447.jpg) !

